# Recruitment season in Australia



## orangecat (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, everyone. 

I've been in Australia for almost ten months learning how job market/business sector works here. I'm planning to leave my current employer and hopefully find new work soon. 

When I first arrived in late November, everyone opposed me in job hunting that time around because, supposedly, a lot of people, including human resources staffs, took vacation and the business wasn't fully operated. And I believe they were right. I think I see more job ads now than late Nov-end of January. 

If you agree with above, when do you think is the best time to seek a job, and when does summer vacation start for Australia (i.e. one should avoid job hunting)?

Thank you so much!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Best time to look is March-Nov, avoid Nov-Feb as most people take holidays in this period and many companies enter a 'go slow' working period where acitivities and projects slow down.



orangecat said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I've been in Australia for almost ten months learning how job market/business sector works here. I'm planning to leave my current employer and hopefully find new work soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## orangecat (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, amaslam!

Four months of slow business sounds long to me, but I guess that's how it is!


----------

